# [SOLVED] HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

I am running Vista on a 10 month-old HP desktop.

Last night, the computer shut off spontaneously after I went to a site about
Anna Nicole Smith!!.I only mention that cause maybe I have a virus , even though I have Norton AV and Malwarebytes. I cant keep on the computer long enough to run either of those scans!

I tried for two hours to keep on the computer, it would come on, desktop came up, then as I went to type anything in either the Mozilla or IE browser, it started to shut down normally ,as it does.

I have dsl from Verizon. 

So I did a f10 to see the system-restart, and things were fine there.

I dont know too much about computers but I did know this. I thought it might be the weather or maybe that Solar flare from last night.

So I tried today and the same thing kept happening, So I did a system restore
, but it didn't fix the problem.

Any ideas? Thanks guys. lf


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

A 10 month old OEM PC should still be under warranty. Use it while you can.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

what do you know? turns out we are ONE DAY out of the 1 year warranty!
We opened the cover, cleaned out the dust and fur ! ( from 6 animals) and checked the fans. They are working and dont smell burnt. HP said we should order the start-up system discs- so we did.
We will try this. If the computer still wont stay on, that's it Im done with HP!!!
MAC is what we'll get now!!


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

Try to boot into safemode. From there run your antivirus and spyware/malware cleaner on full scan. Update them fully first.......Was mrs smith worth it?


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

_Was mrs smith worth it?_

ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!! LOL

I will do the safe boot Prophet, and get back to you. Thank you so much for answering.

I'll tell you this though, next computer will be " GOOD BYE MR GATES!"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

Does it blur screen or just shut off?
If ti is just shutting off I would think Power or heat more then a virus or windows problem.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

Well, had a reliable IT person look at the Slimline tower. He said the hard drive was
*"blown".* I do not know how that happened! The computer is only a year old.

Could it have been a lightning strike? or that solar flare from a last week?
We do have a surge protector into which the computer was plugged.

I read that we should also get one for our meter outside ( don't know if we have one there, although I suspect we do).

Could a virus obliterate a hard drive?:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

Solar flares will not effect your PC, a voltage spike can but usually the Power Supply will go before the hard drive, probably just a defective drive.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

Well, the IT tech did a "government" clearance (his words)of our hard drive, he said it was problem with soft ware damaging hardware, and vice-versa. It looked good, ready to go - only cost us $50.
Remember, the problem was the computer shutting down spontaneously.
Well, one of the things that first starting the _ 'original shut down' _was simply just starting to TYPE any letter, in about a half-second of typing just one letter - say a 'w' it says 'shutting down'.

I started to type and the 'now repaired" computer once again shut down. I tried it on Firefox and IE8. 
Now what should I do? thanks in advance guys! lf


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

That's a lot of Bull there is no software problem that will make it shut down, was this a HP warranty tech that charged you $50? Call HP get your money back, and tell them if they can't fix to replace it.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: HP new computer keeps shutting off spontaneously*

It sounds like the tech didn't replace your hard drive he just reformatted it and reinstalled windows. If you're system is exiting windows and turning the pc off the same way it would if you chose shut-down thru the start menu the first thing I would try is a different keyboard preferably a standard 104 key board. Also if your currant keyboard connects by usb try a ps2 keyboard or vice versa.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

It looks as though the keyboard was the problem!
Thanks to Tyree, Wrench and Prophet for all the help! I could never have done this without your help and guidance. I really love you guys.

Your advice and moral support is always counted on by me. I'm always telling my family, after their 'suggestions' for things wrong, NO No, let ma ask my tech guys!!! LOL Peace out 

PS - will donate some bucks right now.

This problem is resolved , thank you


----------

